# εκκαθαριστικό σημείωμα φόρου εισοδήματος



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2010)

Income tax statement?


----------



## NadiaF (Sep 2, 2010)

Taxation Notice of Assessment


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks, Nadia! Ισχύει και στη βρετανική πραγματικότητα;


----------



## NadiaF (Sep 2, 2010)

Είναι η μετάφραση που χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως στην ΕΕ και την Αυστραλία από ότι ξέρω, οπότε μάλλον και διεθνώς.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2010)

Να το κάνω notice of tax assessment που έχει πολλές γκουγκλιές;


----------



## NadiaF (Sep 2, 2010)

Μια χαρά σε βρίσκω και το βρίσκω 

Καλή συνέχεια!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2010)

Καλημέρα,

Θα έλεγα καλύτερα notice of assessment for income tax. Θα ήθελα επίσης να επισημάνω ότι ο συγκεκριμένος όρος χρησιμοποιείται για το αντίστοιχο του δικού μας εκκαθαριστικού μόνο σε Καναδά και Αυστραλία, ενώ στις ΗΠΑ, σε πολλές πολιτείες, χρησιμοποιείται για τον καταλογισμό φόρου ακίνητης περιουσίας (παράδειγμα).

Edit: Έψαξα και λίγο στο Her Majesty's Revenue and Customs, δηλαδή την αντίστοιχη εφορία του ΗΒ (εδώ για το φόρο εισοδήματος), και δε βρίσκω να στέλνουν κάτι με τη μορφή του δικού μας εκκαθαριστικού. Από ό,τι κατάλαβα, αντιμετωπίζουν την κάθε κατηγορία φορολογούμενων (μισθωτούς, αυτοαπασχολούμενους, συνταξιούχους κτλ) ξεχωριστά.


----------



## NadiaF (Sep 2, 2010)

To "income" είναι πλεονασμός. Εφόσον μιλάμε για εκκαθαριστικό, είναι ευννόητο ότι αφορά το εισόδημα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2010)

Ενδεχομένως, ωστόσο ο πρώτος σύνδεσμος που παραθέτω είναι από το Australian Taxation Office. Εδώ και το ίδιο το έντυπο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2010)

Στο ΗΒ το λέμε P60 (end of year certificate) για τους μισθωτούς και άμα υποβάλλεις δήλωση παίρνεις tax assessment note, δηλαδή αυτό που λέτε πιο πάνω.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 3, 2010)

SBE, ξέρεις αν και οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες ή οι συνταξιούχοι παίρνουν το ίδιο; Πραγματικά, δεν έβγαλα άκρη από τον ιστότοπο που αναφέρω πιο πάνω...


----------



## SBE (Sep 3, 2010)

Palavra said:


> SBE, ξέρεις αν και οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες ή οι συνταξιούχοι παίρνουν το ίδιο; Πραγματικά, δεν έβγαλα άκρη από τον ιστότοπο που αναφέρω πιο πάνω...



Οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες όχι, γιατί το Ρ60 στο δίνει εργοδότης, χρησιμοποιούν σαν απόδειξη εισοδήματος τα λογιστικά τους, οι άνεργοι ναι (μέσω του ταμείου ανεργίας), για τους συνταξιούχους δεν ξέρω, αλλά υποθέτω ότι ισχύει ό,τι και για τους άνεργους. 
Αν έχεις στην Ελλάδα ζήτημα πόθεν έσχες για χρήματα που έβγαλες στο ΗΒ, η εφορία της Ελλάδας ζητάει τα Ρ60 αν είσαι υπάλληλος και τον ισολογισμό σου αν είσαι ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας. Άρα αυτή είναι αντιστοιχία με το εκκαθαριστικό.


----------



## NadiaF (Sep 3, 2010)

Παιδιά, μη μπερδευόμαστε, άλλο το εκκαθαριστικό που σου στέλνει η εφορία με το μπερντάχι που πρέπει ή δεν πρέπει να καταβάλεις και άλλο οι βεβαιώσεις εισοδήματος που εκδίδουν οι εργοδότες ή/και ο ισολογισμός των ελεύθερων επαγγελματιών (που δεν ισχύει στην Ελλαδίτσα μας) που επισυνάπτονται ως αποδεικτικά στοιχεία στη φορολογική δήλωση που υποβάλλουμε στην Εφορία για να μας στείλει κάποια στιγμή το εκκαθαριστικούλι της


----------



## Palavra (Sep 3, 2010)

Δεν μπερδευόμαστε: στο ΗΒ είναι διαφορετικό το σύστημα, απλώς, και αναρωτιόμουν αν υπάρχει αντιστοιχία...


----------

